# oil pan seal



## 0.1.B.5. (Jun 18, 2006)

is leaking a bit. i was gonna run to the nearby westbay autoparts to get a new seal..but to take the oil pan off theres just 4 bolts i'm guessing ya? then the rubber seal will just pop out? put the new one in and i'm golden? or is my guess way off?


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: oil pan seal (0.1.B.5.)*

I never replaced an oil pan gasket on a VW but the bolts need to be tightened down evenly and torqued according to the manual to the car. Once you get the pan off take a putty knife or a course nylon brush and clean off the old RTV and gasket material off otherwise it will leak again. Then I would use a light coat of RTV on the pan just to keep the gasket in place and tighten it down evenly and to the torque specs.


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

what motor? umm. if im thinking of the right one, you have to unbolt the pan, but then the oil pump is in the way of getting the gasket down. do you have to loosen the suction tube. here check this out, http://www.autozone.com/addVeh...b0205


----------



## 0.1.B.5. (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (vdubtech14)*

i have the 1.8 turbo motor. i dont have the code.


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

same thing http://www.autozone.com/activa...bff02


----------

